# any finds in central indiana



## moral addict

All rain is going up north what the hell


----------



## wonderboy

sunday should be pretty good just south of indy. dont forget get out early.


----------



## morelmaster77

Found some in southern IN yesterday and today)


----------



## indy_nebo

Going out after work today, and tomorrow, and Monday. North side Indy and Grant Co. Will report after I check early spots.


----------



## moral addict

Went out all day Friday and nothing hopefully I will find some Sunday. My cousin went out today and found a couple of blacks in Putnam County.


----------



## ponyboy

Im in Noblesville, I have 36+ ac to look in. Ground cover is starting to look good and we have enough rain to get a start.....but none yet as of saturday. A guy at work found 2 in anderson-lapel area in his early spot. I give it a week for my blacks to show up.


----------



## boogaloo outdoors

I checked a few spots today in Hamilton while out fishing. Nothing yet, but it looks real close. I got access to 40 acres of private land in Fayette Co with some great looking spots. Let's get this party started!


----------



## moral addict

Check my sycamore tree area and nothing hope the start coming up soon. I don't know if I can take anymore of this waiting going to go crazy any day now.
:lol:


----------



## indywest

I'm going after work today on Marion/Hendricks county line . I'll keep you all posted . It should be VERY CLOSE to going geen flag,green,green,green ! OMG I'm soooo ready for this , I'm so excited that I could poop !


----------



## morelmaster77

Found 16 big ones Greys and yellows today in southern IN. So they are up and the season has definitely started!! Good luck everyone))


----------



## indy_nebo

People in Central, I know its hard, but be PATIENT!!! The only thing you'll accomplish by going out right now is stomping the babies down, then nobody wins! This weekends morel festy in Bean Blossom will be a good tool for those of u who aren't going. Wait to hear the posts after people make finds there because I guarantee everyone is gonna go post crazy after getting their first jackpots of the year! Just a few more days tho folks!


----------



## moral addict

Went out today didn't find anything but seen a couple of box turtles.


----------



## jim _t57

Found six small blacks. One each small yellow and gray in Putnam co. yesterday. Found most in areas with no leaves. Southeast facing hills. Good luck shrooing.


----------



## moral addict

Went out yesterday around 4:00 and found 3 Grey's that were very fresh and about 3 inches tall.


----------



## indy_nebo

Where do u hunt addict? Indy area? Trees, hillside, elevation?


----------



## bob morely

Checked my early spot today in Howard county and found about 28 small grays that weren't ready yet but sure was nice to see em? Anybody else in the area with any finds? And are blacks usually earlier than grays or are they pretty much in sync with the grays? Never really found blacks and would love to but just don know if they are in my area or if I'm not lookin in the right spots. Thanks to any relplies and hope for everyone to have a great year!


----------



## tickhead

In the woods I hunt, I tend to find the blacks in lower drainages with more shade. Usually near the grays, but with more downed, decomposing wood.


----------



## ponyboy

I went out after work monday, I looked over 5 acres, found 1 golfball sized yellow. kinda nasty though, It was on the north side about 10' from a fence. Im just North of Noblesville. I think I have another week, but Im expecting a very good year, I found 400 last year. They where in unusual places and very late I have pics but I dont know how to post them....or if I can.


----------



## lish

Found 13 small greys in Shelby County today. I have been hunting since I was very young but mostly in southern indiana. I travel there to hunt but my luck here in Shelby county is nothing like southern Indiana. It is very flat here and I have a hard time finding a consistent producing hunting spot.


----------



## moral addict

Along corn field's in Putnam County around elm tree's with the bark slipping around the trunk and no bark on the tops.don't waste your time around any other tree it's to time consuming.


----------



## moral addict

Reply is for indy


----------

